

What we know about AWS EC2 console iPhone application - mootymoots
http://www.reynoldsftw.com/2009/02/amazon-ec2-console-for-your-iphone/

======
mootymoots
Is anyone else excited about this? Would this application be any use to
people? Interested in feedback!

